# Cargador USB auto (12v) ¿Son asi? ¿Funciona?



## MartinRRR (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola

Me compre un cargador USB para el MP3 que funciona alimentandose con los 12v del "encendedor" del auto, lo probe y no funciono, osea, la luz del aparato prende pero en el MP3 no marca que carga, solo en modo de reproduccion si la bateria estaba por la mitad, se llena, pero no se mueve, y cuando lo desconectas se vuelve a "descargar" a la mitad.

Entonces fui a donde lo compre y lo cambie por otro de otra marca.
llegue a casa y me hace exactamente lo mismo....






IZQ: 1º que compre       DER: el 2º el que me cambiaron

lo testie y marca 5v como debe ser, pero sin embargo no da indicios de que carga..

Lo que hice ahora fue usar el MP3 hasta descargarlo por completo y asi lo enchufe al auto.
Como siempre, ningun indicio (cabe aclarar que con la PC o al de 220, el MP3 se prende y aparece una pantalla que indica que esta cargando)
Unos segundos despues lo prendi manualmente (aun enchufado) y prendio, entre al modo de reproduccion y la bateria marcaba que estaba media llena, esto quiere decir que algo cargo. pero sigue sin indicar nada...

Supongo que es asi...

Alguien tiene uno de estos? como para saber que es asi...

Saludos y gracias


----------



## 2cool2you (Dic 16, 2010)

no se exactamente si sera esto, pero hay algunos mp3 que esperan una tensión especifica de 5V, es decir que con tan solo ponerle 4.9V, el aparato no va a mostrar indicios de carga, pero estará cargando igual.
A mi me pasa lo mismo, pero con el cargador del celular, (da 4.9V), al conectarlo al MP4, no muestra que carga, pero si lo dejo un rato conectado, se nota que si carga la batería.

Sino, puede ser que este esperando algún dato lógico de la PC o del cargador mismo (aunque no creo que sea así).


----------



## cansi22 (Dic 16, 2010)

los cargadores buenos tienen una resistencia ke va del cable de los 5v a los dos cables de dados
     www ----  Data+
5v<
     www ----  Data-

Ya que necisitan alguna señal para que entren en modo cargar (en mis cargadores son asi, uno philips y el de la camara kodak)


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.raton.cl/2008/10/30/como-fabricar-un-cargador-usb-para-iphone-3g-ipod/

Tal vez, esto te dé una mejor idea de como puede sere un cargador USB.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 17, 2010)

muchas gracias elaficionado, a mi me sirvio tu link.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, perdon por la tardanza, habia dado el tema por cerrado por no obtener respuesta XD
Pero hoy borrando marcadores viejos entre de nuevo y me encontre con sus respuestas!

Ante todo gracias.

Me parecen MUY coherentes sus respuestas, es MUY probable que sea eso y ya estoy convencido que es eso 

Una vez mas demuestran que este foro es el mejor de todos, siempre encontre respuesta 

Dank!

Saludos


----------

